# Follow up question - Huanyang VFD - How to change Output Voltage - PD141 ??



## dansawyer (Mar 10, 2021)

This is a follow up VFD question, thank you all for helping with that one.
I have wired a Huanyang 2.2 KV VFD to 220 single phase and connected a 2 HP Bridgeport Series 1 motor. The AC input connects to RS, T is open, and to ground. The 3 phase output connects to the 3 inputs of the motor. I am very confident the motor is wired correcltiy, I have checked it against the wiring diagram on the motor body. 
The motor runs and frequency control appears to work. However the power output is very low. I measure only about 50 volts on the 3 phase output. This is also the reported value from the A-ROTT display The voltage is uniform across the three phases. 
I have tried to adjust pd 141 but there does not appear to be any effect.
I am expecting more power out. (The motor drive plate is attached to the shaft. on the bench I can easily slow the motor with my hands.)
There are no error codes displayed. I have set the HZ output to 60. 
I can enter set and navigate to pd 141, however I am upable to change the values. Hopefully the is a simple missing something. 
(Output current varies depending on load, up to about 3 amps. Input voltage shows about 320, it does not vary with load.)
This appears to be an output voltage setting issue. How can PD141 be changed?


----------



## ErichKeane (Mar 10, 2021)

What about PD010?  Assuming this is your manual: http://www.jinlantrade.com/ebay/invertermanual.pdf

Looks like PD008-PD010 controls voltage.

PD141 looks like the rated motor voltage, which I'm not terribly sure what it does.


----------



## JimDawson (Mar 10, 2021)

You need to set PD141 through PD144 to the motor nameplate values.  See pages 23-24 from the attached manual above.

With the VFD on
Key sequence as follows:
PGM
UP ARROW to PD141
PGM
UP or DOWN ARROW to change value
SET to lock value
UP ARROW to PD142
and so on.

When the values are set, shut down the VFD, wait until all the lights go out, and power up again.


----------



## dansawyer (Mar 10, 2021)

Thank you. I have managed to figure out how to read the display and set values. That part is now working.
I set the upper value voltage to 220, the upper current to 6, and the poles to 4. Those values all took. However, the behavior did not change. The AC voltage remained about 50V. With no load the current was about .1 A. RPM was about 1700. If I placed load on the motor the current went up but the output AC voltage remained the same. The DC voltage never dropped.
Clearly there should be a condition where the VFD should be putting out close to 220V AC. The motor is performing more like a .1 HP motor then a 2 HP motor.


----------



## JimDawson (Mar 10, 2021)

Unless you are using an oscilloscope to measure the voltage you are not getting an accurate reading, as far as I know there are no multimeters that will properly measure a PWM waveform.

The VFD will only apply enough current (torque) to spin the motor at the set rpm.  As the load goes up, the power requirement will increase and the voltage (and thus the current) will increase as needed.

With some slip comp plugged in, I would expect that motor to turn at around 1800 RPM @60Hz with no load.  Adding slip comp should tighten it up a bit.

If your VFD has sensorless vector mode, then get that setup and your machine will be happy.


----------



## dansawyer (Mar 10, 2021)

The voltage is what is reported by the VFD, it also matches the digital multi meter. I am pretty sure the 3 phase output voltage is low. The issue is power; this setup is behaving like a 1/10 HP electric fan motor instead of a 2 HP mill motor.
To your second paragraph above the voltage is not increasing sufficient to maintain the correct RPM when load is added. At abot 60 HZ the VFD reports just under 1800 RPM - that part is working. What is not working is the VFD increasing voltage to maintain RPM when a minor load is added. I can easily slow the motor down and voltage does not go up.


----------



## JimDawson (Mar 10, 2021)

That sounds a bit odd.  My best guess is that there is still a setting or two not correct.  Exactly which VFD do you have, and a link to the manual would be good also.

You are welcome to bring the motor and VFD over to my shop if you are unable to get it worked out.


----------



## dansawyer (Mar 10, 2021)

A link to a compatible manual is below:


			https://prom-electric.ru/media/hy01d523b.pdf
		

Mine is the 2.2 KW version. The instructions are almost identical. 
I have read through it and do not see any limiting functions. One of the displays is the AC voltage, it is stuck at about 40 V. If I increase the RPM that voltage goes up. Is there anyway the VFD is ste to a base frequency other than 50/60?


----------



## ErichKeane (Mar 10, 2021)

Looks like PD004 is base frequency and goes 0 to 400 hz


----------



## JimDawson (Mar 10, 2021)

First let's look at your motor wiring. Assuming a standard 9 lead motor:
U or L1 to 1-7
V or L2 to 2-8
W or L3 to 3-9
4-5-6 connected together, and to nothing else.
GND to motor case

Then set up the VFD parameters
PD003 = 60
PD004 = 60
PD005 = 90
PD006 = 2.50
PD007 = 20
PD008 = 240
PD009 = 13
PD010 = 6.5

PD014 = 5
PD015 = 5

PD041 = 8

PD141 = 240
PD142 = MOTOR NAMEPLATE CURRENT
PD143 = 4
PD144 = 1800
PD145 = 2.0%
PD146 = MOTOR NAMEPLATE CURRENT
PD147 = 0 (TO START WITH)
PD150 = 1
PD151 = 0


----------



## dansawyer (Mar 10, 2021)

Wow. Thank you. That worked. It runs as it should. I will now sift through them to identify their effect. 
Is this vocabulary standard to VFD? Are the connections Are the control standard panel inputs and outputs relatively standard? 
I am beginning to experiment with linuxcnc. I notice there is a 'spindle' configuration tab. Is it likely it can interface with the control panel? 
Thank you, Dan


----------



## JimDawson (Mar 11, 2021)

dansawyer said:


> Is this vocabulary standard to VFD?


Well, kind of.  Every manufacturer has their own idea about how things should be named, but they all work pretty much the same.  It helps when you have had some experience with different units and different installations, but you should be able to wade through it.

It shouldn't be too much problem interfacing with linuxcnc.  The wiring diagrams should be in the VFD manual for the run commands.  I frankly wouldn't worry too much about interfacing with linuxcnc, but rather just build a remote operator panel with a Start button, E-stop button, FOR/REV switch, and a Speed control pot on it.

Like I have mine now.



Or just mount the VFD on the head like I used to have mine.


----------



## ErichKeane (Mar 11, 2021)

So Jim: I tried to help answer here, but I think I was helping out wrong   On my mill, I have voltage fixed, and adjust it by altering the frequency.

It seems that you're instructing him instead to also alter the voltage in some way?  What is the advantage to doing both like that?


----------



## dansawyer (Mar 11, 2021)

That did it. Thank you. It now appears to be rnning on full power.


----------



## JimDawson (Mar 11, 2021)

ErichKeane said:


> So Jim: I tried to help answer here, but I think I was helping out wrong  On my mill, I have voltage fixed, and adjust it by altering the frequency.
> 
> It seems that you're instructing him instead to also alter the voltage in some way? What is the advantage to doing both like that?



All VFDs vary the output voltage along with the frequency as you make the speed adjustment, there is really a lot going on there.  Exactly the way they do this is explained some excellent posts above.

If it were possible to adjust the frequency without adjusting the voltage, the motor current at lower speeds (frequencies) would go to astronomical levels and your motor would go up in smoke.  That is a simplistic statement, but a good approximation of what would happen if the voltage was fixed at the line voltage and you were working with a pure sine wave.

What I was telling Dan to do is just setup the VFD parameters to match his motor.  There was no real problem, but I know from experience that the HY VFDs come from the factory with many of the parameters set to unrealistic values, and in this case I don't know which were not set correctly, so I just went through all of the critical parameters and had Dan set them to realistic values without actually knowing what the factory setting was.


----------



## ErichKeane (Mar 11, 2021)

JimDawson said:


> All VFDs vary the output voltage along with the frequency as you make the speed adjustment, there is really a lot going on there.  Exactly the way they do this is explained some excellent posts above.
> 
> If it were possible to adjust the frequency without adjusting the voltage, the motor current at lower speeds (frequencies) would go to astronomical levels and your motor would go up in smoke.  That is a simplistic statement, but a good approximation of what would happen if the voltage was fixed at the line voltage and you were working with a pure sine wave.
> 
> What I was telling Dan to do is just setup the VFD parameters to match his motor.  There was no real problem, but I know from experience that the HY VFDs come from the factory with many of the parameters set to unrealistic values, and in this case I don't know which were not set correctly, so I just went through all of the critical parameters and had Dan set them to realistic values without actually knowing what the factory setting was.


Interesting!  I guess I have to re-visit my installs then!  I have 2 VFDs configured with fixed-voltage(min voltage == max voltage) and adjust only the frequency to change the motor speed.  I've not seen any problems yet with it, but it is good to know that I need to change that.  Sounds like I have to spend more time in the manuals to figure out what I'm doing!


----------



## macardoso (Mar 11, 2021)

JimDawson said:


> Unless you are using an oscilloscope to measure the voltage you are not getting an accurate reading, as far as I know there are no multimeters that will properly measure a PWM waveform.
> 
> The VFD will only apply enough current (torque) to spin the motor at the set rpm.  As the load goes up, the power requirement will increase and the voltage (and thus the current) will increase as needed.
> 
> ...



Fluke makes a bunch of multimeters with LPF options to specifically measure drive PWM output. But you are right, your off the shelf multimeter will not measure it correctly. I own a scope at home (Siglent) that I was testing on a VFD just today I could never quite get the Volts-RMS reading to match the drive's set output voltage, it was always 30V or so higher. We have some Fluke 190 series ScopeMeters at work with a special V-PWM-RMS measurement option that nails the reading perfectly to the drive. 

Sensorless Vector mode is the move if your drive supports it for sure.


----------

